# VRT. Wanna help?



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

I think i want to go the extra mile and go for a turbo on the vr6....but i have no f clue about the subject... basically this subject is like chinese.....no idea.
So, if you have the time and want to help me .. can we discuss what i need to achieve this? parts? money? etc.
If you are in the area and want to help me out with this project im me please.....

(If you are not interested in this thread simply dont post, thanks)
The vr6


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: VRT. Wanna help? (rico_arg)*

check out aptuning.com
if you want to go all out
cams
GT turbo
front mount maybe
rods
injectors
etc.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: VRT. Wanna help? (farfrumlusin)*

im sent bro


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

do you honestly know what a turbo is, and how it works? im being serious.. no joke.. you would be really surprised how many people say the want to go turbo, and dont know what it really is or how it works
how mechanically inclinded are you? tools? time? do you need the car for a daily? how much power are you looking for


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: VRT. Wanna help? (farfrumlusin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *farfrumlusin* »_check out aptuning.com
if you want to go all out
cams
GT turbo
front mount maybe
rods
injectors
etc.

what would it be all the way out..?
I am trying to stay cheap... between $2500 and $4000


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: VRT. Wanna help? (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
what would it be all the way out..?
I am trying to stay cheap... between $2500 and $4000 

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com


----------



## TKMTuned12 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: VRT. Wanna help? (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
what would it be all the way out..?
I am trying to stay cheap... between $2500 and $4000 

Go to the Forced Induction forums. Most of the members there are all VRT owners and can help you with your questions better than most people here. First off, you will need a turbocharger, oil feed lines, larger injectors, intercooler of some sort, rods, pistons if you would like, 3" MAF, intake manifold, 3" downpipe, some sort of blow-off/diverter valve, wastegate, boost gauge, and tons of other crap that I don't feel like thining of because i'm tired...


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_do you honestly know what a turbo is, and how it works? im being serious.. no joke.. you would be really surprised how many people say the want to go turbo, and dont know what it really is or how it works
how mechanically inclinded are you? tools? time? do you need the car for a daily? how much power are you looking for

I want to be as honest as possible... never had a turbo...but always wanted one. I ve been reading about it for sometime now... i think i get the basics...(i think) but i am a virgen when it comes to the subject.
I NEED THIS CAR FOR DAILY!!!!!!! i am mechanically efficent...but always learning more....


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
I want to be as honest as possible... never had a turbo...but always wanted one. I ve been reading about it for sometime now... i think i get the basics...(i think) but i am a virgen when it comes to the subject.
I NEED THIS CAR FOR DAILY!!!!!!! i am mechanically efficent...but always learning more....


well one thing i think you should do, is research. A LOT. before you purchase ANYTHING. reserach a lot, figure out exactly what you want. 
a complete kit might be the way for you to go. which will cost you a little more...
but just serach and read, read a lot.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

Kinetics kit hands down, simple, bolt on, straightforward.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Kinetic would be your best option for that budget. Just get stage 1 and save the rest of the money for when stuff breaks.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well after researching a lot.. a talking to many many people
i think the kinetic stg 2 is the best one for this project....but i still have more to read...(oh.. i got someone to do the labor for me...he know a ****tt load about this,)


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_well after researching a lot.. a talking to many many people
i think the kinetic stg 2 is the best one for this project....but i still have more to read...(oh.. i got someone to do the labor for me...he know a ****tt load about this,)

you should snag a Bentley and do all the labor yourself. Not only will you save a ton of money but you'll learn a ton in the process.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_
you should snag a Bentley and do all the labor yourself. Not only will you save a ton of money but you'll learn a ton in the process.

he is going to do it for freee.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
he is going to do it for freee.

free is awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Kinetic kit is what you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its not difficult to install on your own, If you got someone that knows his stuff that is excellent but dont slack off and let him do everything.. the kit should be pretty straight forward to install.. If you front alot of the work for putting it together you will have an intimate knowledge of how everything works and is supposed fit together.. you will have little issues along the way and knowing where every little clamp, plug, hose and whatnot is will save you loads of time and headache down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck, VRT's are much fun and its not as complicated as it seems at first..







your going to do alot of reading so get started if you haven't already


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_Kinetic kit is what you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its not difficult to install on your own, If you got someone that knows his stuff that is excellent but dont slack off and let him do everything.. the kit should be pretty straight forward to install.. If you front alot of the work for putting it together you will have an intimate knowledge of how everything works and is supposed fit together.. you will have little issues along the way and knowing where every little clamp, plug, hose and whatnot is will save you loads of time and headache down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck, VRT's are much fun and its not as complicated as it seems at first..







your going to do alot of reading so get started if you haven't already 

thanks man... i heard that the piping for the intercooler are horrible thou... thoughts?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

i say, be side by side with the guy that is doing it for you. becuase when things break, you can have a better idea how to fix it yourself!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_i say, be side by side with the guy that is doing it for you. becuase when things break, you can have a better idea how to fix it yourself!

funny....people keep on saying " if something breaks" ...do it breaks so easily?


----------



## e[email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

A lot of the vr6t guys on here either double or triple the stock power of the vr6. So yes, things break. 
It also depends on if you beat on the car or if you only get on it occasionally.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

kinetic is cost effective and includes good tuning. 
you will always want more though








boost is addictive.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_kinetic is cost effective and includes good tuning. 
you will always want more though








boost is addictive. 

right????


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_i say, be side by side with the guy that is doing it for you. becuase when things break, you can have a better idea how to fix it yourself!

I agree.
Honestly, I really think you should install it yourself so that you know EVERYTHING the kit consists of and how/where it's all located.
When you blow a boost tube (no matter how well it's installed, if it's got silicone couplers it WILL blow off) you'll need to know how to fix that while pulled over on the shoulder.
I've had a boost tube blow off quite a few times in various locations and every time I was able to fix it to drive home.








Definitely a plus if you can install it or be an active participant when your buddy installs it.
Read Maximum Boost by Corky Bell (can get it at any book store) and continue to lurk the FI forum for a WHILE to get familiar with this stuff.
Reading through 50 threads in one night doesn't constitute "searching" and learning. It's something that you really need to "grow into" before you jump in - even with a kit.
Just my $.02.
But yea, no worries. If you have common sense, some patience, and mechanical skills you'll be just fine.
I think the key word above is PATIENCE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

i agree... thanks for the ideas...i was recommended to get that book once before... i will.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

CoughBFvr6KitOutInTheSummerCough


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_CoughBFvr6KitOutInTheSummerCough










when exactly


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

kinetic stage 2 FTW if you are looking for a decent level of reliability. 
and you can't beat the price. (well, maybe, but you have to really know what to look for)
IM me if i can ever help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_kinetic stage 2 FTW if you are looking for a decent level of reliability. 
and you can't beat the price. (well, maybe, but you have to really know what to look for)
IM me if i can ever help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man.. i called kinetic today...lets see what happens..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

t me know when you are ready for install. i will gladly help.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

hey mike that sound superb....... i be more than happy to get help dude.


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_t me know when you are ready for install. i will gladly help.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

got the info i was waiting for.. the actual package for stg 2 and stg 3 that is not listed on their site:

Rico, the turbo kit comes with a host of parts including:

Turbo manifold
Turbocharger
External wastegate
Downpipe
Inlet tract
Air filter cone
Oil feed line
Oil return
Hardware/gaskets/nuts/bolts etc.
Spark plugs
Intercooler
Intercooler piping
Fuel injectors modified for fitment

The stage 3 comes with different software than stage 1 and 2, it also includes a low compression head spacer.

It generally takes 5-7 business days to assemble the kit, because we do all of the production in house.

3950USD is for stage 2, and 4250 is for stage 3.

Cheers


Clay

Clay Marshall
Kinetic Motorsport / Sales Manager
p. 604.882.9962 / f. 604.882.9965 / Toll Free 1800 714 9962
kineticmotorsport.com
*Due to the large volume of e-mail we receive, PLEASE include previous e-mails when responding. This will allow us to read the complete dialogue in one message and will result in quicker responses.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
funny....people keep on saying " if something breaks" ...do it breaks so easily?

Yes.
You are making a MAJOR modification to your car, something that was never intended to happen. You are stressing every system in the car past it's intended purpose. Fueling, Cooling, Drive Train -- these things all can break. Expect to spend a lot more than just the price of the kit in the long run, and do not do this if your paycheck depends on it.... this is after all still a volkswagen. If nothing else, make sure you have lots of help from people who know a lot more than you do and sign up for a towing service like AAA.
-hater
(ask me how i know)


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_and sign up for a towing service like AAA.


I switched from AAA to Allstate...I couldn't believe how quickly a truck came out just 2 weeks back when I broke a motor mount....it was like 45 mins and I spoke with two people that speak perfect English. It was great!
But yea, def sign up for the towing service and get the _better_ plan.








Just think,
you've got added heat now....heat is a major pain in the arse to an engine. Think of a broken water hose which leaves you stranded with no way to fix it....
Already, you're out the yearly cost of a good towing program in one shot.
I've seen heat start to melt my TB, I've seen it melt my wire harness, I've seen it stress out my coolant/water hoses to the point where it busts, and it's the weirdest stuff that you can never really predict.
I also carry about 75 lbs worth of additional tools/equipment in my trunk so when I break down I've got almost everything I need to get her running again.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

I highly recommend only installing the stage 1 kit from Kinetic. It's a simple and effective kit with good tuning and drivability. Remember the rule to keep is simple, especially on a daily driver.
Once you have the ability to run more boost with a FMIC, you will. As soon as you start climbing past 270-280, you will have to start worrying about clutch replacements, diffs, fuel pumps and a ton of other things I can't think of right now. You have no idea how expensive it gets once you pass that point. Seriously.
The best part about the Kinetic kit is you can put the car back to stock in half a day. If you start hacking things up and installing 10 million things, there is no going back. It may not sound like it's important now, but trust me... I wish I had done the same.
As far as the install, I'd recommend having someone knowledgeable guiding YOU through the work. That way you can get dirty and still pick up experience you will need. After the install, the experienced person should check every bolt and screw just to make sure.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_I highly recommend only installing the stage 1 kit from Kinetic. It's a simple and effective kit with good tuning and drivability. Remember the rule to keep is simple, especially on a daily driver.
Once you have the ability to run more boost with a FMIC, you will. As soon as you start climbing past 270-280, you will have to start worrying about clutch replacements, diffs, fuel pumps and a ton of other things I can't think of right now. You have no idea how expensive it gets once you pass that point. Seriously.
The best part about the Kinetic kit is you can put the car back to stock in half a day. If you start hacking things up and installing 10 million things, there is no going back. It may not sound like it's important now, but trust me... I wish I had done the same.
As far as the install, I'd recommend having someone knowledgeable guiding YOU through the work. That way you can get dirty and still pick up experience you will need. After the install, the experienced person should check every bolt and screw just to make sure.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great advise, I would take it! Work your way up the ladder as you get more cash. Even w/ the stage 1, save some $$$ for unexpected costs like the cooling system parts. Why do they use plastic for a thermostat housing anyways?








-m


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*

well i just bought it... so cross your fingers..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_well i just bought it... so cross your fingers..

no need to cross fingers, you will be fine!!!!! get pix of the install, and videos so we all can oogle over your car (while mine is being built, again, for the millionth time)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
no need to cross fingers, you will be fine!!!!! get pix of the install, and videos so we all can oogle over your car (while mine is being built, again, for the millionth time)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why?
and what videos?... man you driving to va to help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
why?
*because i am stupid, and i take things apart that are perfectly fine. *








and what videos?... man you driving to va to help!!!!!!!!!!!









if my schedule permitted, i would gladly. we'll see. keep me in the loop, and if your kit comes and i can, i will gladly take a drive down....


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

from kintetic
"Rico, the kit will ship on Monday, the injectors are the only hold up and they will be done today."
"


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

awesome! 
congrats on the purchase. welcome to the never ending need for more power....


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_awesome! 
congrats on the purchase. welcome to the never ending need for more power....









hahahahahhahaha


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
hahahahahhahaha

You won't be laughing in a bit.
Seriously. You'll be in a battle with yourself on what to spend money on next. And it's a killer.








Good luck tho.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
You won't be laughing in a bit.
Seriously. You'll be in a battle with yourself on what to spend money on next. And it's a killer.








Good luck tho.









now i know who else to call for help


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

im actually piecing my own kit together now... 
so far i have... 
-intercooler w/pipings couplers and t-bolt clamps
-intake pipe w/90 degree silicone tube
-95mm maf housing w/transitor and filter
-turbo
-diverter valve
-external wastegate w/dump
-exhaust manifold
-3 "downpipe
-oil inlet and outlet
-tapped oil pan
-42# injectors
-vacuum manifold
-boost gauge 
-oil pressure gauge 
-flanges 
-fittings 
-hoses 
-gaskets 
-turbo software 
still need...
-wideband kit (optional)
-egt kit (optional)
i know im prolly missing few more things i need........but its a start of a money pit!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif












_Modified by PjS860ct at 4:54 AM 6-25-2007_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

i am missing stuff too.. i have no idea what gauges i really need and what brand to get


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

I run:
boost
oil temp
oil pressure
xd-40 wideband
I could get away without the oil temp probably though.

PS. Do you already have a vag-com? if not, I would suggest picking one up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwvr6punkguy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

hello all. 
who said anything about installing ur kit for free??? i want beer and food.


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (vwvr6punkguy)*

wideband isn't really necessary if you aren't running stand alone... my car is just about done and it's been apart for almost a month now... i just need to figure out my throttle body issues and i should be joining this vr6t group! good luck with everything though, it definitely can be quite the pain in the ass! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jopn)*

The wideband is nice when you are trying to run a lot of boost so you can make sure you don't lean out. 
Also, in case you get a tank of bad gas, the wideband will let you know because it is very precise, unlike a regular narrowband a/f gauge.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (vwvr6punkguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvr6punkguy* »_hello all. 
who said anything about installing ur kit for free??? i want beer and food.









lee... you are geeting lunch dinner drinks and girls for a year for this





















... btw the kit has been shipped....

Let me introduce everthing to person who got me convinced on an vrt


----------



## vwvr6punkguy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

girls 4 a yr? i would love to go out on a few dates







my car is currently all torn apart. motor is out and parts are everywhere but organized of corse. got my 882dr golf for 200bucks!!!! i can make room though. im interested in what turbo they sent u. keep me posted.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (vwvr6punkguy)*

lee.. turbo is here...!!!
im sent


----------



## vwvr6punkguy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Im ready to start weds morning. Because I work slow, if i dont get it done in 2 days ill call in fri from work to have an extra day. I wanna do it right 4 ya. if ur off weds evening maybe we can take a break from the vr and cook a few hamburgers on the grill to celebrate the 4th. lmk.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (vwvr6punkguy)*

fudge yeah...... we can invite a few dubber.... at noon...


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

WAIT, IS THIS TURBO NOT IN YET??????????
dude, if you need help, bring it here, and we will do it.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_WAIT, IS THIS TURBO NOT IN YET??????????
dude, if you need help, bring it here, and we will do it.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man ill call you if we need help
So today, on this 4th of july we decided to start a project that has been sittin on my closet for a month...........the pictures will talk...








































the baby


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

hope everything's going well. Enjoy it man!


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

looks like fun all over again... no wait it's a pain in the ass! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Jopn)*

ok... question.. will the c2 software take care taking the cat off and putting the o2 somewhere else? (aka:emissions insp)


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

turbo is on... manifold, oil lines.. etc is on.. only thing missing is the intercooleer mount and running the pipes... also the ecu is on its way to C2 and the downpipe will be on on monday... .......until monday....


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

here ya go. this may help. 
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl
also, my boy in DC is workin on it as well....


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Gratz on getting the Kinetic Kit. I've been putting my together for the past month about I guess and I almost have all of the little pieces. Hopefully in the next week i'll be boosted.
I've listed all prices for everything i've bought and places that i've bought them at.







So far i'm up to 2400 dollars. I think all said and done i'll be at 2500-2600.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3320592


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

More....
well.. here you have more pictures..we ran into a few problems.. and also our schedules are killing us... but tomorrow i think we will be firing it up.....






































































































































still we couldnt fired the damn car since it is "immobilized." (spelling?)


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_here ya go. this may help. 
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl
also, my boy in DC is workin on it as well.... 

thanks mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

no sweat.... more to come from the crew in DC area..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_no sweat.... more to come from the crew in DC area..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

car is up and running!!!!!!!!!!! pssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

have you boosted?


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (herbehop)*

boost is overated, take that kit off and sell it to some other loser that thinks FI is all that and a bag of potato chips... 
you aren't running low comp right? because if you were i would say check out 16 psi... it'll make you want to get rid of your car even quicker...


----------

